# 26 in rim options for 40h?



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I`m not finding much and I don`t want to buy new hubs. I see Rhinolites and Salsa Gordos, both much wider than I prefer. Velocity Deep Vs are probably what I`ll go with, but being so deep I hear they`re a PITA to lace and I`ll have to go with presta valves- maybe extra long ones at that. According to Velocity, they make 559 Aeroheats in 40*, but I can`t find any. That would be great- I`m plenty happy with the Aeroheats on my touring bike. Any other options I`m missing? 

FWIW, I know this is mtbr, but we don`t mountain bike on our tandem and I don`t forsee that happening. We have 26X1.5 street tires and do paved or light offroad day rides and hopefully some future weekend CC trips, so I don`t need bombproof.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Big Nut may have some other ideas, and possibly have access to them. 

Sorry I don't know as we have Ryhino Lites on our MTB Tandem and Velocity 700c on the road tandem.

In regards to touring and road type tandeming, even 26 inch wheeled bikes like the Cannondale street tandems and Co-Motion Mochas tend to fit in over on BikeForums.Net Tandem section.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Velocity doesn't make the 26" Deep V's any more. We've got a few 40's left in the shop, but I don't know where else to get them. 
Other than the Deep V, the Aeroheat would be my choice. Or the CliffHanger 40.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks, PMK. I`ll check BFnet if I have to. Something grates me the wrong way on their tandem subforum, though I do hit up other subforums there frequently.

BigNut, Aeroheat IS my choice, but I can`t find it in 40 except one place that sells it as part of a prebuilt. Your website only says 36- do you know if it`s available separately in 40?

EDIT: other than looking goofy, would there be any problem with 26 X 1.5 on a 28mm rim? Maybe I should consider the possibility.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Velocity shows a 40 spoke AeroHeat on the website. Is there a particular color you want?
I see no issue whatsoever with a 28mm rim and 1.5" tire. The cross section width of the tire is still wider than the rim.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoops, I was asleep at the switch! Either black or "aluminum" color (grey?), by preference. Are they really out there, or maybe just on Velocity`s site because they used to drill them in 40 and haven`t updated?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Call Vinny at Ben's Cyclery in Milwaukee. I'm sure he's probably got one lying around.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I found you some 40 Aeroheats. If you're interested, call me at the shop.
Thanks


----------

